# 2.8 vs F4



## SJTstudios (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is a fun little topic, yesterdayI caught my friend and he caught me saying 2.8 and F4.

It's a bit weird, most photographers call regular # aperatures Fx, and all aperatures with a decimal, just the #?

Some examples
-1.2
-1.4
-1.8
-f2
- 2.8
-f4
-5.6
-f8

Please evaluate on why you think this is, or correct me if you don't.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2012)

If you asked me what aperture I used for my last shot, I may have replied, "A value where the ratio of the apparent focal length with the lens focused to infinity to the physical diameter of the iris diaphragm was equal to two point eight, when rounded to the nearest tenth unit." But maybe I just replied, "Did you like the picture?"


----------



## risc32 (Dec 17, 2012)

I think i'd respond to this if i had any idea what you're talking about


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 17, 2012)

Using the whole number sounds like you're judge at a diving competition. It just doesn't have much relevance. The 'point' however puts it into photography context. 

There's always 2.0 as in my favorite new lens! (135 f/2L)


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 17, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Using the whole number sounds like you're judge at a diving competition. It just doesn't have much relevance. The 'point' however puts it into photography context.
> 
> There's always 2.0 as in my favorite new lens! (135 f/2L)


Love it, thank you


----------



## frozengogo (Dec 17, 2012)

Is it like freeway numbers? Take the 55 to the 5 to the 10 the 15 to the 395 or take CA55 to I5 to I10 to I15 to US395. :-X


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2012)

frozengogo said:


> Is it like freeway numbers? Take the 55 to the 5 to the 10 the 15 to the 395 or take CA55 to I5 to I10 to I15 to US395. :-X



You left out the 405 to the 101 to the 170 to the 118 to the 210


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> frozengogo said:
> 
> 
> > Is it like freeway numbers? Take the 55 to the 5 to the 10 the 15 to the 395 or take CA55 to I5 to I10 to I15 to US395. :-X
> ...



_ Won't you get hip to this timely tip 
When you make that Photography trip 
A-get your kicks on efff five-point-six_

--Nat King Cole (well...sort of )


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 17, 2012)

Dude this is like the 10th vague, unnecessary, and/or incoherent post/poll you've posted today, what are you trying to accomplish here?


----------



## bvukich (Dec 17, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Dude this is like the 10th vague, unnecessary, and/or incoherent post/poll you've posted today, what are you trying to accomplish here?



He's making conversation, relaying an observation about photog jargon. I understand precisely what he's saying, as do several others here, and I've made the same observation as well.

What are you trying to accomplish by trolling his post?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm more likely to leave out the "point." Thus, it's "eff two eight" and "eff four." I don't think I'd leave off the "point" for bigger apertures, though...it'd be, "eff five six," but "eff one point four." Not sure why.

b&


----------



## beast (Dec 17, 2012)

For me it is clear too, what he ment.
I think, when a photographer sais "I shoot at 2.8" it's clear, that he is talking about the aperture. When he would say "I shot at 4" it could still mean, 4seconds or prob. 1/4 of a second. So we all say "F4". But normally we would also say f2.8, but we are all lazy


----------



## RC (Dec 17, 2012)

SJTstudios said:


> -1.2
> -1.4
> -1.8
> -f2
> ...


Dito


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 17, 2012)

Dido?

Dido - Don't believe in love - Live

or do u mean... "dito" ?


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 17, 2012)

No harm no foul axil. You're smarter than that to rag on him about this with your over 1k posts.


----------



## risc32 (Dec 17, 2012)

okay,i think i understand what you're saying. yes, i do the same. I would say "2.8, and f4". it just seems to make things clear. if i just said "4", that could mean "4 seconds", or "for" or "four". never really noticed it.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 17, 2012)

I say 4.0


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 17, 2012)

Photog A - "Whats your aperture?"

Photog B -"Eff zero point seven"

Photog A - O_O


----------



## RC (Dec 17, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Dido?
> 
> Dido - Don't believe in love - Live
> 
> or do u mean... "dito" ?


Yes diTo. Give me a break. Typing on small device with fat fingers. Auto correct must of replaced whatever I typed we with a "d"
Not the first time there's been a misspelled word on CR.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 18, 2012)

RC said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dido?
> ...



It's actually "di*tt*o", see this definition.


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 18, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Dude this is like the 10th vague, unnecessary, and/or incoherent post/poll you've posted today, what are you trying to accomplish here?
> ...



Thank you, at least I know there's a few people who get it, I'm just trying to have friendly conversations.


----------



## pwp (Dec 18, 2012)

SJTstudios said:


> Here is a fun little topic, yesterdayI caught my friend and he caught me saying 2.8 and F4.
> It's a bit weird, most photographers call regular # aperatures Fx, and all aperatures with a decimal, just the #?
> Some examples
> -1.2
> ...


Talk about a navel gazing conversation! Use whatever communicates. From a language/conversation flow viewpoint, each of your examples has two syllables. f/8 = two syllables. 5.6 = two syllables if it's said as "five-six" rather than "five point six". It's easier to say, and in the context of a conversation, the meaning will be clear. I tend to say "five-six". But so what?

Sheesh this is way too analytical, I'm going out to shoot...

-PW


----------



## RC (Dec 18, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > sandymandy said:
> ...


Ok, I get an F for spelling today.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2012)

RC said:


> Ok, I get an F for spelling today.



Yeah, but F/1.2 or F/4?


----------



## RC (Dec 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I get an F for spelling today.
> ...


Won point too and eff fore.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > frozengogo said:
> ...


I was hearing Depeche Mode...


----------

